# POSIX conformance



## cenu (Mar 12, 2014)

I've been wondering if there is any news regarding FreeBSD's status as a POSIX-conformant/compliant operating system. Some sources have described FreeBSD as having "vast and growthing POSIX incompatibility." (aboutthebsds: trollswill, I know. :\ ) I have also found that FreeBSD's chart for POSIX-compliance has sort of disappeared from the main site.
(or perhaps migrated to the FreeBSD Wiki such that I didn't notice?)

I'm asking all of this because I'm considering trying to make a BSD operating system whose main focus is on POSIX-conformance. And I don't think I should bother if the *BSD developers are still trying to do this or have already done it.


----------



## cenu (Mar 12, 2014)

Never mind. I already found it: https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD_and_St ... 28POSIX%29


----------

